# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Gnrateur de documentation

## paterson

Bonjour , 

Connaissez vous un gnrateur de doc comme le fait doxygen pour le VHDL? 

L'objectif est d'avoir des schma avec les diffrents blocs pour savoir quels sont les entres / sortie du systme et comment tout est interconnect. 

Voici un exemple de ce que j'aimerais trouver ( j'ai fait ceci sur powerPoint ) , l'objectif est de bien voir les entres / sortie de chaque blocs en 2 secondes . Un process,  peut tre reprsent de la mme manire ( Entres / sortie ) / pour les machines d'tat , c'est diffrent . 



Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

